# شريط نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير - حصرى - ترانيم لعيد الميلاد المجيد



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير

الاصدار الثانى لكورال القطيع الصغير

ترانيم عن عيد الميلاد المجيد
أغلبها ينفع يتحفظ للأطفال 
الشريط ترانيمه جميلة و كتير منها معروف


شريط نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير 

 + Happy birthdayيوم عيد ميلادك

نجم أذاب الجليد + ياللا تعالو بينا على مكان فادينا 

قلبى صغير زى المزود + فى جو المذود الهادى

عودة الفردوس + سر التجسد

من زمان وانت يا يسوع + العدرا ويوسف النجار + ليه يا رب اخترت المذود

كانت ليلة من الشتا (مبدع الكون فى مذود)

فى العيد نجرى ونلعب
​*​


----------



## ROWIS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل جميل جميل جميل*
*بس كده *​


----------



## eg_20005 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الشريط ده عندى على كاسيت, و فيه ترانيم كتير جدا, مش عارف ليه هنا مش حاطين كل الترانيم ؟


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> *جميل جميل جميل جميل*
> *بس كده *​




*شكرا شكرا شكرا
بس كده*​


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2008)

eg_20005 قال:


> الشريط ده عندى على كاسيت, و فيه ترانيم كتير جدا, مش عارف ليه هنا مش حاطين كل الترانيم ؟



*ياريت تكتبلى اسماء الترانيم اللى فى الشريط كلها عشان نحاول نكمله
ونكون شاكرين ليك جدا*​


----------



## Ereiny (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا cobcob على الشريط الخرافى

ترانيم الشريط هى :

الوجه الأول 

1- هابى بيرث داى
2- نجم أذاب الجليد
3- يللا تعالوا
4- قلبى صغير
5- فى جو المزود الهادى

الوجه التانى

6- عودة الفردوس
7- سر التجسد
8- ليه يا رب اخترت المزود
9- مبدع الكون
10- فى العيد نجرى ونلعب

انا نقلت اسماء الترانيم من غلاف الشريط وللاسف مش فاكرة كلماتهم علشان اوضح الترنيمة اكتر

شكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا يباركك

صلى من اجلى

+   +   +


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ereiny قال:


> شكرا cobcob على الشريط الخرافى
> 
> ترانيم الشريط هى :
> 
> ...





*ميرسى على المساعدة الجميلة 
وانا هقارن الترانيم اللى انتى كتبتيها
مع الترانيم اللى فى السى دى
عشان لو فى حاجة ناقصة نكملها*​


----------



## cobcob (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا يا شباب
عندكو حق
اكتشفت ان التراك عليه أمتر من ترنيمة
ميرسى للتنبيه
انا عدلت اسماء التراكات​*


----------



## ktakity (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الشريط و الترانيم
الشريط ده بيفكرنى بذكريات جميله جدااااااااااا


----------



## ايناس رضا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

من عشر سنين وانا بدور على الشريط ده مش عارفة اشكرررررررررررررررررررك ازاى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## eg_20005 (11 يناير 2009)

كده الترانيم بقت كامله
ألف شكر لان ده أحسن شريط فى الدنيا
شكرااااا


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

eg_20005 قال:


> كده الترانيم بقت كامله
> ألف شكر لان ده أحسن شريط فى الدنيا
> شكرااااا




*شكرا يا eg_20005 انك نبهتنا للموضوع ده
وفعلا الشريط ده رائع​*


----------



## sandoura (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على تعبكم ور بنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## cobcob (6 فبراير 2009)

sandoura قال:


> شكرا على تعبكم ور بنا يبارك خدمتكم





*شكرا على مرورك وردك يا sandoura*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## nermeen1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

